# The Boeing Train



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Found these in another forum, looked like an interesting train. Apparently, these are also too wide and so they have to clear the right-of-way on adjacent tracks as well.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Way cool!

Now I wonder what would happen if they were going really, really fast, downhill, with just the right crosswind ...



TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, there were no wings, so I guess they're safe.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

That's how they ship them out of Wichita when I lived down there. I never was around to see them in motion, but often saw them loaded up waiting to go out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm guessing these are heading for Renton, WA as that's where final assembly is done. I was out in Wichita many times, but never saw this train.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Down by the Boeing plant at McConnell AFB. West side had a set of tracks and I'd drive by there sometimes and see the fuselages (sp?) sitting on flat cars. Like I said, never saw them out "on the road" but definately saw this setup before.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My trips to Wichita were to the Raytheon Aircraft plant as a rule, so I didn't get down that way much.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Neat stuff! Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Impressive!*

Hey John, Remember that tornado that hit the train a few weeks ago.....some of those fuselages were part of it...at least in sections! Nice photos!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Boeing must have been very unhappy with that!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Haha! I'll bet they were. Great pics. Thanks for posting. Never would see anything like that around here.I'm lucky to see any kind of train anymore. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The only trains I see are one crossing I go across and the occasional freight stops traffic for 10 minutes.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Good Lord....I've got so much train traffic around here it's absurd. CSX, NS, CP, CN/GT it all goes through the Detroit area, that's not including shortlines like the Ann Arbor RR.

Don't really see any UP or BNSF traffic up this way although you do see leased out units in the above companies consists.


----------

